# Gloss-It 2016 Corvette Z06 Orange Peel Removal and Evo Quartz Coating



## Gloss-it

Hello guys,

The shop has been busy with the weather warming up. A customer came to us and wasn't satisfied with the factory paint job on his 2016 Corvette Z06 with only 49 miles on it, for some reason the new Z06 is notorious for orange peel. Some paint will show orange peel easier than others, but this customer wanted it gone. Here is the car partially taped up on the edges, we are using 2000 grit Eagle Abrasives sandpaper for this job and highly recommend it!




The clearcoat is pretty thin on these Z06's so we got the paint as level as possible without burning through it. We measured the paint with our gauge and it read 4-5 mils of thickness. Take it nice and slow and keep measuring to make sure you don't get past 3mils. As for any sanding you will be taken off some of the clearcoat, that is why we highly recommend our Evo Quartz Coating. As for pricing we charge an hourly rate for colorsanding which is $89 per hour per person. He let us have the car for a couple weeks so we could take our time and work around other cars. We have about 40 hours into it once it will be completed.






Here are some final shots of it in the sun. You really need to see it in person to get the full depth of the paint. Colorsanding brought out the depth and it looks like a completely different paint job. As for protection, we added 2 layers of our Evo Quartz Pro 9H coating to help aid the clearcoat this will give it protection for up to 4 years. Evo Quartz Coating helps bond with the clearcoat to create a harder protective shell on top. Once bonded the Evo Quartz Coating helps sustain marring and smaller scratches for the future along with making the car easier to clean. The customer was really happy to get it back in pristine condition without the orange peel and now awaiting to enter the Z06 into car shows.

The products used after color sanding were:

Evo21 Dual Action Polisher
Evo Polish Heavy Cut 1000
Evo Polish Ultra Finish 3000
Evo 6" White Wool Pad
Evo 6" Blue Foam Pad
Gloss Enhancer Quick Detail Spray
Dual Plush Microfiber Towel
Evo Quartz Pro 9H


----------



## Hufty

Love the colour and great finish. Hoping the evo system gets me half way there when it final lands Friday. You guys get to work on some sweet cars, beats my day at work hands down.


----------



## WHIZZER

that looks great - I really like the Vette


----------



## tonyy

Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## scooby73

Top work! It looks fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Stunning car and colour


----------



## Titanium Htail

One might have thought that a car producer of such standing would gave omitted the Orange peel at a Quality Management strategy, more recently I did see a new Audi A6 with similar effect.

So a great job you have done to eradicate that problem now looking sweet, reflective and vibrant for a lifetime.

Thanks for sharing, John Tht.


----------



## Disco1BFG

Titanium Htail said:


> One might have thought that a car producer of such standing would gave omitted the Orange peel at a Quality Management strategy, more recently I did see a new Audi A6 with similar effect.
> 
> So a great job you have done to eradicate that problem now looking sweet, reflective and vibrant for a lifetime.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, John Tht.


I must agree that You guys have done a stunning job on a rather nice looking vehicle - but surely it should have come out of the showroom like that. 

And when I say "rather nice" - I mean totally and utterly gorgeous


----------



## ALANSHR

Just goes to show how much difference truly flat paint can provide great reflections, great work by you guys, well done on a pretty nice bit of metal!


----------



## great gonzo

I was at Mercedes world this week and most of the high end Merc's had bad orange peel paint!!!!

Gonz


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, a very special looking yank tank.


----------



## muchoado

awesome


----------

